# `65 production numbers



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all,
Great forums, I`ve been lurking for awhile and finally decided to join. I`ve owned a Tri-power 4-speed `65 GTO for what seems like forever and a couple years ago I had it documented. I just sent it in for paint, it`s been white all this time but according to the build sheet it should be blue charcoal with a black cordova top. This seems like a rare combination. Is there any production #s anywhere to see how many `65 B-2 coded cars with Tri-power and a stick were produced? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

There are no records of production numbers of specific colors. Production number records have been kept regarding body style, engine, and tranny. No records exist of specific options produced (color is an option).


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was hopeing there was some data bases compiled from GTO clubs or somethin. 
Anyway of telling what the original exterior's stripe color was on a Blue Charcoal paint ~black interior car? Would it be black to match the vinal top and interior?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Striping was a dealer option. Most are done to match the interior.


----------

